# Happy birthday EP...



## southern Maine diver (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey epgorge...

 Hope you have a happy birthday!![]
 It was great to meet you at the bottle show on Sunday and I will take you up on your offer to come out and visit... dig... dive some of your local hotspots.

 Hope you have a super day...

 Wayne


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2007)

Another ol' fart. LOL

 Have a good birthday!!!


----------



## towhead (Apr 4, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEL*!  May the Milk bottles be abundant !!


----------



## Poison Ivy (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joel!


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 4, 2007)

From one old fart to another.....have a happyy.

 Dave.


----------



## annie44 (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joel!  I hope a nice bottle comes your way today!


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 4, 2007)

i hope you have a great birthday and that the bottle fairy leaves you something nice.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 4, 2007)

Great Wayne, I will look forward to it. My wife didn't recognise me in your picture. She said it was the smile. 'How did he get you to do that?" She asked. 

 "He told me to!' I replied.

 Thanks everyone for the nice words and thoughts, and TowHead, I did find a bordens milk today out prospecting new dumps. This is the best time to get out and find them. The brush hasn't started to grow yet and eveything is still brown. 

 Tomorrow I prospect around the old Bordens Milk Factory which burned down in the late 1950's.

 Thanks everyone. It makes turning 54 that much better.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 4, 2007)

> Happy Birthday Joel! I hope a nice bottle comes your way today!


 
 It will as soon as I get a check off to you today. That is a beauty of a bottle you are selling me Cindy. I can't wait to meet you guys in Ballston Spa. 
 Thanks again everyone, 
 The old fart,
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Apr 4, 2007)

John he/she/it already did. That NY Medical University bottle with the reversed S was it. Wow what a deal and I finally have one. I have heard about them but never seen one before. Randy Driscol told me yesterday it could easily bring $400-500 dollars at auction. I think my heart palpated with the thought of parting with it after only two or three days. Can't do it. I have been fondling it ever since I got it.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Joel, You don't look a day older than 25.

 Oh that was supposed to be 125.[sm=lol.gif]  Gottacha!!!!

*Happy Birthday* bud.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY B-DAY... Joel... 54? You're just a youngster!!!!!!!!!

  I can't believe you scooped that beautiful cobalt bottle right out from under my nose... Fondle it one time for me...

  Hope you have the best of birthdays!!!!!!!

  Ron


----------



## GreenMtnSam (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Joel.  Sorry, the girl will be staying in Maine unless Taz digs all the way through to VT - could happen!!  

 Have a great day!
 ~sam~


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Joel. That NY Medical University cobalt is sweet! ~Jim


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joel! Hope you have a great one! []  Kelley


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 4, 2007)

happy birthday joel.   good bottle  its got alot of character and a super color.   i sure do envy u ol boys up there.


 whosyer


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy birthday EP.  May ya get more beautiful glass this year.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy B day Joel!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 5, 2007)

sorry i just caught the tail end of it joel! but for what its worth...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Joel, looks like you were realy constipatin on the validitude of those bottles. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 5, 2007)

> Hey Joel, looks like you were realy constipatin on the validitude of those bottles.


 
 When I saw the prices, I had to go check myself. []
 Bearswede had a some fine bottles on the table. Some I really want. I got all the ones I need just not the ones I want.

 When I see what these guys have on the table, I wonder..MMMMmmmmm What is their collection like. The keepers. 

 Thanks Bottlenutboy. Is that a soda or a beer I posted today? Braunel beverages. crowntop, ACL. Is it anything you want?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 5, 2007)

> good bottle its got alot of character and a super color. i sure do envy u ol boys up there


 
 Thanks! Whosyer. Sorry to hear you had a bad couple of years. This to will pass.  Hey, I envy you guys down south. No ledge to deal with. Old communities to pick from and Pontils. Up here, unless you get right in an old New England village, all you get are commons. The folk around here were either settlers or too poor to buy much of anything, let alone anything fancy. When they did throw it away, it couldn't be used again. That's not to say there aren't great treasures yet to uncover.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Joel...

 Some of the folks up here are still to poor to buy much of anything... That's why a lot of those "High dollar" bottles stayed on those tables... seems like the prices of some of these items are really exagerated... over-inlfated... outrageous... (Cap... that means they wanted too much money for them...[])

 I hope you're right about the Medical university bottle, I found one last year, but the top was broken off. But where you find one, there's a good chance you'll find some more!!!  That deep saphire cobalt blue is stunning though, isn't it?[8D]

 Talk to you later,  (only 54 huh?  I'm just a year behind you?  That makes me feel pretty good)

 Wayne
 It never rains (or snows) underwater.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 5, 2007)

> seems like the prices of some of these items are really exagerated... over-inlfated... outrageous... (Cap... that means they wanted too much money for them...)


 
 Your killing me here Wayne..[][][][]

 Yeah, Just when I thought I would be digging a couple hours each day in the rain, this happened over night. Here is a picture of what we call "Sugar Snow" because it occurs during the sugar making season and is really a nice peaceful snowfall, big flakes and very wet and heavy. It goes away quickly too.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 5, 2007)

Cute little snow sculptures on and around my Hainers. I have six whiskeys turning SCA in the sun (??) These hainers are only worth two bits apiece but people love them ($10-20) when they go lavender.

 Joel


----------



## wvhillbilly (Apr 5, 2007)

Happy late B-day[]


----------

